# 78+ Silver Melts in 1 Dish



## metatp (Jul 29, 2009)

Thought I would share with you how good the melting dishes I received from Steve are. I had about a dozen test runs before making any silver ingots. I then melted and molded 11 slightly bigger than 1 TOZ ingots. Nine were pictured earlier under "My First Silver Loaves". I have in the mean time pre-melted 67 more 33g blobs (can't think of a better name). I did these pre-melts with propane to save on the cost of MAPP. I have a bunch of propane, but it takes to long to melt it enough to pour into a mold. These blobs are easier to melt with MAPP. Hope you like the pics? I tried to be a little creative.

Thanks Steve for the dish and the great videos.

Tom


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 29, 2009)

Nicely done, your silver certainly looks clean and pure. Much better than the slug I poured from salvaged contacts. What is the source of your silver.


----------



## metatp (Jul 29, 2009)

The good thing about this silver is that it comes for MIL grade silver epoxy from the 80s. It was 80% silver and 20% high temp epoxy. Other than a small mishap with a small amount of tin, the only metal was silver and the copper to drop the silver. I got a lot of help for the experts on this forum about removing the tin, incineration, controlling the nitric acid reaction, filtering and melting. It was a great learning experience.

Regards,
Tom


----------

